# Can you use General Cure in planted tank?



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I have fish that suspect has parasites and I wondering she can stay where she is. I'd kind of think it would be possible to reinfect if I don't treat the tank.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

If I remember correctly it shouldn't harm the plants but unfortunately its been a while since I've used it.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Yup it's safe for live plants. =) I tried this cure before and looked on the back saying it was safe. ^^


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

